# know a seedbank that successfuly sent seeds to the philippines???



## xxshinobybudxxx (Dec 29, 2007)

please help thanx


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 29, 2007)

*You can try www.seedboutique.com Not sure if they ship to the Philippines but you can email and ask them.  *


----------

